# IT happened... ;(



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I knew it was going to at some point soon.

My GF fat 9 yr old cat died, unfortunately while the pup was "playing" with him..he chased the pup, the pup chased him, he must have had a heart attack or something.

Bad part was my GF found him in the bedroom. she is took it pretty hard.

RIP Zues....I'll miss you drinking out of my cup, trying to eat my cereal out of my bowl...and flirting with death by picking fights with Luna.










The worst part of it, is now she is taking a liking to Yoda...my pup...
came home to this the other day...Apparently Yoda is the newest member of the KISS ARMY..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope your GF can take comfort in a quick death while having a good time. It's so miserable to watch a companion animal decline (or in pain), or to have to go the PTS route.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I hope your GF can take comfort in a quick death while having a good time. It's so miserable to watch a companion animal decline (or in pain), or to have to go the PTS route.


yeah I am guessing congestive heart failure or a stroke or something..

he has always breathed pretty heavy, and has been overweight since I have known him..

It was pretty crazy, he seemed fine, chased yoda into the living room, yoda chased him into the bedroom, and then came running back out, we played with the pup for about 5 minutes more, before she found him in the bedroom...he was already gone...

bad part was he was one of those 1% kickass cool cats, that will not be replaced easily...99% of cats are lame-ass in my book....

for now cat-free makes my life a lot easier around here...she is getting over it...


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

did you give the cat meth


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> did you give the cat meth


 

Too Soon!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not a big cat fan either...but sorry about the cat. My ex-wife (before and during our marraige) had a cat that lived to be about 18, and my wife was allergic to it. The cat lived with my mother-in-law most of the time. When the cat got to the point that it's organs were shutting down, it was time to make that last trip to the vet...but WHO was the one that had to take it? Yep, me. I held it right til the very end, and for awhile thereafter. It's always sad when any animal's time is up.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> did you give the cat meth


maybe he ate my stash...or drank it all, I did dissolve it in my cup of water 

It's fine James, appreciate the concern...I am not happy about it, for my GF's sake, he was her baby..had him since a kitten..but I dont get real emotional about animals anymore...sold too many, had too many die on me, and have made the hard choices more times than I care to remember..some even based on poor vet info...

I still have been checking inside the door for his dumb-ass, before I bring Luna in the house...he used to like to stand right in the doorway and try to take her on...I give her credit for her restraint, 99 times out of 100 she just ignored his ass...

I am just glad that Luna did not kill him the one time she broke out of her crate and had him trapped under the bed...that would not have been good.

I did admit to my GF that the pup probably facilitated his death, but she was glad it was fast...and thankfully does not blame the puppy...he let the pup know what was ok to try with him...and the pup has both his eyes still....he did chase the pup around, which was funny...not sure how long that woulda lasted...since he will fight his own mom....lol

I also have told her since I have known her that he was not very healthy, but not rubbing that in either...I did get here to buy some diet food for him, but she could not let go of the feeding him the wet stuff as well...

he was a trip....that much is for sure...put my GF in the hospital when he attacked her, but she did torment him sometimes, played with fire...got burnt...

got me a few times as well...ornery old fat ass...


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your cat who looked exactly like my Andie did. We have an old cat 20 years old. We know this for a fact because we acquired her as a kitten when we first got married. I keep thinking she will die by one date or another but the old gal keeps on going like the eveready bunny. She plays and rules over the 4 dogs. My wish would be that she passes the way yours did.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Vickey..

I have not always been that NICE to you...

I have always been NICE to WILL...

and you are more compassionate to someone I regarded as a true "friend" ...( on the internet)...

it sucks, but it is bittersweet (for me, secretly, no more worries about the cat dying or getting killed) , my GF asked me if she bought a king-size bed, if Luna could sleep with us...I told her I would need to brush the dog for a few weeks before I would be comfortable with that one...

On another note, I got to let Luna in this morning, unrestrained...first thing she did was barge into the 13 yr olds bedroom, and jump on him in his bed and smother him....at 5:45 AM...good way to wake up the little bastard, since he never wants to get up on time...


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry to hear. At least she his feeling the pup. that should take her mind off of it some


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> sorry to hear. At least she his feeling the pup. that should take her mind off of it some


not sure if that is a good thing or not LOL..

Pup is being raised for re-sale..as an actual working dog, not a house pet..
and he is a real tool right now..


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the cat. Sounds like heart failure that decompensated, but hard to say for sure. Incidentally, in case you guys get more cats in the future, wet food is actually much better for overweight cats than dry (higher in protein, lower in carbohydrates, and higher water content promotes satiety). Plus if you get male cats, they are less likely to get blocked on a higher moisture diet, which is good because that is an expensive and not real fun procedure.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Sorry to hear about the cat. Sounds like heart failure that decompensated, but hard to say for sure. Incidentally, in case you guys get more cats in the future, wet food is actually much better for overweight cats than dry (higher in protein, lower in carbohydrates, and higher water content promotes satiety). Plus if you get male cats, they are less likely to get blocked on a higher moisture diet, which is good because that is an expensive and not real fun procedure.


thanks for the tips..
it was something...sudden after a short burst of energy and I admit, a little stress...I tried mouth to mouth and chest decompressions,, his tongue was hanging out and blue, and his eyes were rolled back...he was gone..


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

you should of have tried to defib him with a nine volt battery....I am sorry Joby..but I cant resist.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> you should of have tried to defib him with a nine volt battery....I am sorry Joby..but I cant resist.


after I sent her out of the house, I tried the cattle prod :-o..

then I got the box from my new 2 gallon air compressor...
and called a guy that bought the pick male out of my litter (his pick, not mine, or the real PICK) who is local and just so happens to own a pet crematorium...Dropped off the cat at 5 am Monday...he got fired up today..and is ready for pickup, with a cast paw print, complimentary urn, hair clippings, and cremation certificate. I already laser engraved a nice plate for the urn...all at NO charge  sure beats paying 100's at a Vet's office...and shows that I "care"...which I actually DO, you sick fukker


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> did you give the cat meth


I lol'd at that.

Sorry about your cat dude.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> did you give the cat meth


Only labs take meth


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

lmao I got all kinds of shit for posting that picture on the pdb topic after the whole meth thing was announced. They deleted 4 pages of back & forth about it lol. I guess some don't share my sense of humor


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

OK so I went to the crematorium to pick up the cat today...

spent hours there, it was pretty interesting actually...the whole process, and the details of it all...also observed one grieving "mother" hug and kiss her dead dog on the mouth for 35 minutes, while her husband waited in the car...turns out she is coming back to view the cremation personally...for closure...AT 5:00 am...she called him while we were out to lunch, to let him know she wanted to see it..

My guy was not planning to cremate the dog until Monday...but she was told by her vet it would be done on Friday (erroneously), so he told her he was planning do it at 5:00 am, hoping she would change her mind...she did not...worse off for him is that her vet also told her (again, erroneously) that she was paying for an individual cremation, when it was supposed to be an individual "partitioned" cremation, so now he has to go in at 3:30 am to totally clean the entire oven which looked to be about 10 X 20 feet or so...so she can watch her pet get cremated, and watch his bones get ground up in a grinder...I am sure that will be fun for all involved...#-o

got home,,,

broke out all the stuff I got which were all wrapped up in a gift bag.

I got hair clippings, the cremains in a complimentary urn (tin box), a cremation certificate and a cast paw print, with his name stamped into it..

so then I find out I mispelled my GF's cat's name, so it is spelled wrong on the certificate and and paw print....pretty sure Zeus is not spelled Zues...is it bad if I blame the guy at the crematorium?

that blows for me....


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

you're in DEEP kakka Joby !
you better get out the plaster paris 
... and "white out" (for you youngsters, that was the stuff you used to fix your mistakes with gadgets called typewriters)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Joby I just saw this thread, sorry about the loss of the cat. Sounds like the puppy is taking away the brunt of the pain for your girlfiried, always a good thing.

I can't help but laugh at your last post and the misspelling of the cats name. I will tell you that sort of goof sounds exactly like something my husband would do, but you know what? If it were me, it wouldn't in any way diminish your very thoughtful gifts. In fact it would almost add to it, sort of a funny and ironic P.S.twist, it would make me smile.


----------

